# Teilweise Probleme beim Updaten von Plugins



## Miriam84 (8. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann man unter eclipse 3.4.2 "einfach" plugins austauschen, wenn es neuere Versionen davon gibt? 

Ich entwickle diese Plugins selbst habe also keine Updatesite dazu. Eine Zeit lang geht es auch gut, wenn man die Plugins in den dropins Ordner packt und dort autauscht. Aber nachdem ich jetzt nach längerer Zeit keine Änderungen mehr hatte, wieder mal ne neue Version erstellt und ausgetauscht habe, erkennt er die Plugins nicht mehr, also läd sie nicht mehr. Da hilft auch keine Starten mit eclipse -clean.

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie ich diese Plugins die in einem lokalen Ordner auf meinem Rechner liegen updaten kann.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Feb 2010)

Funktioniert theoretisch über den Install New Software, möglicherweise aber erst ab Eclipse 3.5. Leider ist p2 allerdings nicht unproblematisch bei Hotdeploy (dropins Verzeichnis) und manchmal lässt sich ohne Feature und Update Site nichts ausrichten, ausser die Installation neu zusammenzustellen.


----------



## Miriam84 (8. Feb 2010)

Also ein Feature habe ich ja, aber halt keine Updatesit. Gibts mit einem Feature auch eine Möglichkeit der installation.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Feb 2010)

Ja, solltest du als lokale Update Site einrichten können. Einfach auf ein Verzeichnis zeigen lassen das ein features und ein plugins Verzeichnis enthält.


----------

